# "Reset" Roamio Remote



## chrison600 (Oct 3, 2013)

I went through the process of setting up my Roamio remote to be RF, but it seems to randomly toggle between IR and RF. Sometimes I get a connection, sometimes I just sit there and press buttons to no avail. I'd like to just complely reset the remote so it starts back at "out of the box" settings and allows me to go through the RF activation again. Possible?

Chris


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2719/kw/Rf remote

To perform a global reset

The Global Reset function unpairs the Roamio remote from the paired DVR, then clears any other remote settings, such as IR codes for your television or other A/V device. Use this function to unpair a remote and return it to the out-of-box settings.

IMPORTANT: You will need both the paired Roamio remote and the DVR to perform a global reset. If your paired remote has been lost or damaged, you will need to use a new remote in IR mode to put the DVR in a pairing state, then pair the new remote to the DVR. For instructions, see To Pair a different remote to your DVR.

To perform a global reset:
1.Press and hold the TiVo + TV Power buttons until the activity indicator blinks red.
2.Press Thumbs Down three times, then press Enter.
.
The activity indicator will flash red three times if the global reset is successful.


----------



## chrison600 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks worachj,

I think my remote's messed up. Prior to the reset, the remote would sometimes flash a red LED, sometimes yellow, and sometimes "orange" (both red and yellow at the same time).

I did the global reset and as I go back through setup, the yellow LED flashes the whole time. When the LED goes solid, it's the "orange" solid. I seem to be able to set up the TV and Audio codes, but when I hold Back and the TiVo button for pairing, the LED just flashes yellow. It doesn't have a chance to change from red to yellow because it's already yellow.

Faulty remote?

Chris


----------



## chrison600 (Oct 3, 2013)

Update: TiVo is sending me a new remote...

Chris


----------

